# Homelink mirror install DIY



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

*Tools needed: Set of plastic trim removal tools

Part number for SEL(check with dealer parts dept for other trims): 000-072-548-F

As always perform DIYs at your own risk.

Step 1: 
Separate the plastic housing around the base of the mirror. Although in some other vids for other models they suggest starting from the top I found it easiest for ours to start at the bottom. Prying it away from the top half.

















Step 2: 
Twist the metal arm that the mirror is mounted on counter clockwise to remove it.










Step 3: 
Pull off the top trim piece leaving you with just the mount.










Step 4: 
Install the new mirror by lightly pushing it onto the base and then twisting clockwise to lock it in place.










Step 5:
Remove the side access panel.










Step 6:
Plug the cable into the mirror .










Step 7:
Run the cable up to the headliner and replace the top trim cover piece.










Step 8:
Tuck the cable under the headliner over to the pillar.










Step 9: 
Now you have a choice. To do this the proper way you should entirely remove the pillar and run the wire down zip tying it to the existing wires to be sure it stays clear of the airbag.
For me though, I just popped out the top clip by prying it away at the top so I had room to tuck it. I missed a good picture of this but what I did was run it across the top of the pillar so it would be out on the weather stripped side.










Step 10: 
After all the wire stuffing you should come out to the side access panel area.










Step 11:
Remove the headlight switch. Push in on the dial and turn clockwise to unlock it then it pulls straight out. Then unplug it.










Step 12:
Plug one end of the mirror harness into the stock harness and the other into the headlight switch.










Step 13:
Reinstall the headlight switch by just pushing it back in. Snap the side panel and pillar back in place. And snap the bottom part of the mirror cover back on.









Step 14:
Program it by pressing the desired button. It will flash orange. Push and hold the button on your garage door remote until it switches to green. If it comes on steady green you are done. If it is flashing green you need to press the program button on your garage door opener itself then come back and press and hold the desired button on mirror until it operates the door.*


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Great DIY... is the homelink active without the car started/acc on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Iljata said:


> Great DIY... is the homelink active without the car started/acc on?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


No, it's not.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

socialD said:


> No, it's not.


...which is good right? You don't want someone breaking into your car then being able to open your garage...


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> ...which is good right? You don't want someone breaking into your car then being able to open your garage...


That was my concern.. indeed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

In other cars I've wired these to constant. But I have a garage door opener because my car has a garage to live in so not really an issue heh.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the write-up, I was actually wondering if it could be done that way as I looked at my car.
Now all I have to do is to wait and see if anyone selling this mirror is going to have a Black Friday sale.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. It appears that there are only 2 wires (power presumably) going to the mirror. Do you have any idea what that square window like opening is on the back of the mirror is for (pointing to the front of the car)? It would be nice if it let us enable "light assist" (automatic high beam dimming), but I doubt it.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Thanks for the write-up, I was actually wondering if it could be done that way as I looked at my car.
> Now all I have to do is to wait and see if anyone selling this mirror is going to have a Black Friday sale.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


There's an accessory rebate going on now as well. The dealer I bought from has a loyalty discount of 10% on parts, and there's an official rebate going on right now. Brought the list price of $285 down to $235.
https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/vw-accessory-rebate/


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> There's an accessory rebate going on now as well. The dealer I bought from has a loyalty discount of 10% on parts, and there's an official rebate going on right now. Brought the list price of $285 down to $235.
> https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/vw-accessory-rebate/


Deutsche Auto Parts sells it for $228
https://shopdap.com/auto-dimming-homelink-rearview-mirror-veh-w-rain-sensor-and-dap.html

I guess it boils down to which is more shipping or sales tax where you live.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I installed one of these HomeLink mirrors today. First, I want to say thanks for this thread. Seeing the pictures before I started certainly made it easier.
Getting the plastic cover off took a little playing around with (trying several tools), but it wasn't too bad. Snapping it back together again when I was done took a few tries too (I'm not a mechanic).
One thing I would add to the instructions - After removing the black plastic cover over the mirror mount, pop off the front piece of the cover of the overhead controls (lights, etc). Just pry it straight down with the trim tool. This makes it much easier to get the wires over to the headliner itself.
The hardest part for me was tucking the wires between the windshield and the A-pillar trim piece (I did not want to remove the trim piece, if possible). It was a very tight fit against the windshield in places. The best tool I could find to gently pry the trim piece away from the windshield just far enough to push the wires behind it was (believe it or not) a paint can opener. The little hook on the end worked perfectly.
Installation probably took a little over half an hour but it could have been faster without all the cussing at my own clumsiness. Thanks again for the DIY.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I installed one of these HomeLink mirrors today....
> 
> Don


I see you have the SE. Which mirror part number fits the SE? They have a B, E and F extension. 

Great recommendation on popping out the trim piece above the mirror. I installed one of these in my Alltrack over the weekend and that made it so much easier to start threading in harness. :thumbup:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> I see you have the SE. Which mirror part number fits the SE? They have a B, E and F extension.


The SE does have DAP (or at least part of it). Therefore I was told that I should get the "F" version which is for cars with DAP. That is what I got and it seems to work just fine. I am really not sure what the difference is between them, but the F one works.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## joeCR1976 (Jun 9, 2016)

do any trim removal tools work or do you have a specific set you would recommend that work well with the mirror install?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

You don’t really need them at all. Old school way was just a flat head screwdriver with some tape on it. But the trim tools do come as a pretty standard set wherever you get them. Any auto parts store or online. Look like this.
https://www.amazon.com/Neiko-20598A-No-Scratch-Removal-Fastener/dp/B000LNBLTK


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

Wait... this car doesn’t have this from the factory?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

KaieXK said:


> Wait... this car doesn’t have this from the factory?


It is not even standard equipment on the SEL Premium model. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking about doing this. Does the mirror also feature a compass function?
What about tapping into the power from the front overhead buttons/lights? Closer power routing less wire running?


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It is not even standard equipment on the SEL Premium model.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


This is incredible. I had cars in 2007 that had this feature.

It’s starting to sound like this car isn’t for me. Not specifically due to this, but the various things I learn that it doesn’t have. Such as the no passenger power seat, no heat controls in the rear and etc. On top of the horrible resale value VWs have already.

Sucks, I really wanted to come back home to VW. I owned nothing but VW until 2007 when I started buying Japanese.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

3BEuroSpec said:


> Thinking about doing this. Does the mirror also feature a compass function?
> What about tapping into the power from the front overhead buttons/lights? Closer power routing less wire running?


Yes, the "HomeLink" mirror does include automatic dimming and a built-in compass. As for power, the included harness plugs into the headlight switch, but I assume all it needs is switched power. I do not know if there is another reason to plug it into the headlight switch.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. A picture of the compass display is in this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...an-today&p=110047145&viewfull=1#post110047145


----------



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes, the "HomeLink" mirror does include automatic dimming and a built-in compass. As for power, the included harness plugs into the headlight switch, but I assume all it needs is switched power. I do not know if there is another reason to plug it into the headlight switch.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Don :thumbup:


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Did this over the weekend, thanks for the write up, pretty easy job when you know what you have to do. I took the opportunity to run power for my dash cam at the same time, just taped the 2 together and ran as 1.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

KaieXK said:


> This is incredible. I had cars in 2007 that had this feature.
> 
> It’s starting to sound like this car isn’t for me. Not specifically due to this, but the various things I learn that it doesn’t have. Such as the no passenger power seat, no heat controls in the rear and etc. On top of the horrible resale value VWs have already.
> 
> Sucks, I really wanted to come back home to VW. I owned nothing but VW until 2007 when I started buying Japanese.


It's exceedingly rare for cars to come with a Homelink mirror from the factory. But obviously an easy added on dealer accessory that could be part of your deal. Like VW, Toyota's top trims will come with an auto-dimming mirror in an option package, but not Homelink. Makes me wonder if there's some licensing issue or something stopping manufacturers from offering it as a factory option.


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

socialD said:


> It's exceedingly rare for cars to come with a Homelink mirror from the factory. But obviously an easy added on dealer accessory that could be part of your deal. Like VW, Toyota's top trims will come with an auto-dimming mirror in an option package, but not Homelink. Makes me wonder if there's some licensing issue or something stopping manufacturers from offering it as a factory option.


I’ve owned 4 cars since 2007 and they have all had honelink. Most cars I’ve shopped for during this time period have also had it. So I’m not seeing rare.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

KaieXK said:


> I’ve owned 4 cars since 2007 and they have all had honelink. Most cars I’ve shopped for during this time period have also had it. So I’m not seeing rare.


But were they factory options or just dealer accessory installations?


----------



## KaieXK (Jan 24, 2018)

socialD said:


> But were they factory options or just dealer accessory installations?


To be honest, I’m not sure. I’ve always just picked out a car on the lot and bought it. I don’t remember the invoice having that as a dealer added option, but it’s possible. 

They homelink has also not been on the mirror if that matters. It’s usually built into the area with the map lights and sunglass holder. 

I’ll also admit I’ve only been buying Acura and Lexus. Maybe you’re on to something with the licensing and only “luxury brands” are doing it from the factory?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm assuming when you buy a kit it comes with another trim piece that covers where the wires and mirror hooks into?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bmxp said:


> I'm assuming when you buy a kit it comes with another trim piece that covers where the wires and mirror hooks into?


No, just reinstall the original trim pieces and it covers everything.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

One little suggestion: If you think you might have any interest in enabling rain sensing wipers, you might want to install both at the same time. Since you have to remove the trim and the mirror to install the new rain/light sensor, it is easier to install both at the same time.
Here is a thread on the rain sensing wipers: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I did this DIY today using the 000-072-548-F mirror on my 2018 SEL Premium R Line . This DIY took me all of 10 minutes to do, thanks for the write up. On my vehicle I did not have to use the included wiring harness. It was plug and play. FWIW, I paid 248.00 out the door at my local dealer.


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

I purchased one for my SEL Premium (000.072.548.B) but never installed it because VW bought back my car and replaced it wil an SEL Premium R Line which has the upgraded mirror. If anyone is interested in buying it pm me.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

Bought 000-072-548-F

from

https://www.worldoemparts.com/world...ced-rear-view-mirror-with-homelink-000072548f



$227.87 Shipped Using Promo code TAKE5

:beer:


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

HarryPooter said:


> I did this DIY today using the 000-072-548-F mirror on my 2018 SEL Premium R Line . This DIY took me all of 10 minutes to do, thanks for the write up. On my vehicle I did not have to use the included wiring harness. It was plug and play. FWIW, I paid 248.00 out the door at my local dealer.


Are all SEL-P's plug and play with no wiring?


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> Are all SEL-P's plug and play with no wiring?


I thought I read this somewhere, but I’ll find out after USPS delivers mine next week. Also, the part number for SEL-P is 000-072-548-B.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

mynewtiguan said:


> Are all SEL-P's plug and play with no wiring?



Mine was plug and play. Super easy. Just be mindful of the rain sensor when reinstalling the new mirror.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

HarryPooter said:


> Mine was plug and play. Super easy. Just be mindful of the rain sensor when reinstalling the new mirror.


I can also confirm that the SEL-P is pre-wired and when I receive the "enhanced" mirror, it should be able to simply plug and play.

Isn't the rain sensor already installed? I removed the trim pieces and the factory installed mirror yesterday and it had nothing to do with the rain sensor. Am I missing something here?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Isn't the rain sensor already installed? I removed the trim pieces and the factory installed mirror yesterday and it had nothing to do with the rain sensor. Am I missing something here?


Our cars come with a light & humidity sensor under the mirror. It is not a rain sensor. However, the sensor we have CAN be replaced by a rain/light sensor with humidity sensor. See this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success

There is one wire (plug) for the light sensor and a separate plug for the HomeLink mirror.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Just an FYI, be extremely careful when installing the new mirror. The mirror attaches to the rain sensor and the rain sensor is glued to the glass. I ended up popping off the sensor and now my auto wipers are all screwed up. Hopefully I can get VW to fix it now.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

HarryPooter said:


> Just an FYI, be extremely careful when installing the new mirror. The mirror attaches to the rain sensor and the rain sensor is glued to the glass. I ended up popping off the sensor and now my auto wipers are all screwed up. Hopefully I can get VW to fix it now.


Got it, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*Confirmed!!*

000-072-548-F on my SEL-P was plug and play. 

Compass working (after calibrating)

Homelink programmed and working.

All good here

Thanks OP for DIY

:beer:


----------



## bentin (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone with that harness left over want to sell it to me? I have the mirror (F), but no harness.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bentin said:


> Anyone with that harness left over want to sell it to me? I have the mirror (F), but no harness.


I have a harness from my Homelink mirror, from my Gen1 Tiguan, that I didn't use

Find out what harness part number you need or from someone on here that has it....I'll check what I have :thumbup:


----------



## bentin (Jan 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I have a harness from my Homelink mirror, from my Gen1 Tiguan, that I didn't use
> 
> Find out what harness part number you need or from someone on here that has it....I'll check what I have :thumbup:



Thank you, I have the 000-072-548-F mirror, but do not have the harness for it. I couldn't find that the harness was available separately. I assume that all I really need is switched power to the Homelink/Compass part of the mirror, so debtated just tapping existing wiring, but would prefer not to anger the VW Smog Gods more than necessary.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Our cars come with a light & humidity sensor under the mirror. It is not a rain sensor. However, the sensor we have CAN be replaced by a rain/light sensor with humidity sensor. See this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success
> 
> There is one wire (plug) for the light sensor and a separate plug for the HomeLink mirror.
> 
> ...


Just to add/clarify some information here. The light sensor in my 2018 SE is actually on the dash, between the two defrost vents. You can test it by setting your switch to Auto when you're out in the sunlight, then covering the sensor and you'll see your headlights come on (dash lights and additional lights in headlight switch come on).


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

How comparable is the auto-dimming to the standard switch to dim? My son has auto-dim on his B5.5 Passat GLX and it's a greenish hue that does not look good. Are the newer mirrors better?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

We have a 2019 "Highline" in Canada, which is similar to the SEL-P, but does not include the driver assist package, but does have rain sensing wipers.

Does anyone know which feature gives you the wiring pre-installed, to make it fully plug & play?


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

HarryPooter said:


> I did this DIY today using the 000-072-548-F mirror on my 2018 SEL Premium R Line . This DIY took me all of 10 minutes to do, thanks for the write up. On my vehicle I did not have to use the included wiring harness. It was plug and play. FWIW, I paid 248.00 out the door at my local dealer.





marshotel said:


> I purchased one for my SEL Premium (000.072.548.B) but never installed it because VW bought back my car and replaced it wil an SEL Premium R Line which has the upgraded mirror. If anyone is interested in buying it pm me.


I just got a 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion R-Line and want to get the Homelink Mirror. Is it B or F that works? Seems like either will but I know that VW likes to change these rear view mirror housings. Can either of you post a pic of the rear view mirror and the base?


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Just installed the F version. From I can tell the difference between the F and B is that the F comes with the wiring harness. At least from the pics I’ve seen.


----------



## luckysnafu (Jul 16, 2019)

Purchased the mirror from BAM Wholesale Parts for just under $205 shipped. Use coupon code JULY5 (good until midnight) to get 5% off your order, which pretty much negates the shipping cost. Looking forward to installing this, the rain sensor, and a dash cam in my wife's Tig soon.

https://www.bamwholesaleparts.com/o...ced-rear-view-mirror-with-homelink-000072548f


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Doh...I thought this mirror was standard equipment on the SEL Premium R-line! Of course it was on the tester SEL Premium so I just figured it would come with our R-line. Looks like I will be doing this soon.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

MiamiBourne said:


> Just installed the F version. From I can tell the difference between the F and B is that the F comes with the wiring harness. At least from the pics I’ve seen.


So for the R-line SEL premium, what does plug and play mean? I assume you don't have to run the wire down the A pillar? Can someone post instructions for cars that are "plug and play"?


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

It looks like the Golf R-line mirror install would be the same as the Tiguan SEL-P. Check out this video for those who have done it. It was just plug and play, although the guy had a hard time getting the new mirror to twist on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIGOHgjXj2c


----------



## pyoungworth (Jul 30, 2019)

*Prism Rearview Mirror*

Has anyone attempted to install the Prism Rearview Mirror With HomeLink instead? This one doesn't require the wiring and looks like it runs off an internal battery. It is also about half of the price. I have a 2019 Tiguan SE so it looks like I will have to run the wiring and this might make it easier?

Example link for the mirror - https://www.vwpartswarehouse.com/p/...Mirror-with-HomeLink/73239172/000072548J.html


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

pyoungworth said:


> Has anyone attempted to install the Prism Rearview Mirror With HomeLink instead? This one doesn't require the wiring and looks like it runs off an internal battery. It is also about half of the price. I have a 2019 Tiguan SE so it looks like I will have to run the wiring and this might make it easier?
> 
> Example link for the mirror - https://www.vwpartswarehouse.com/p/...Mirror-with-HomeLink/73239172/000072548J.html


The wiring is no big deal at all, really just plug and play to the headlight switch. But with that being cheaper, could be worth it. I probably would have gone that route for the simplicity if I wasn't also running wiring for a dash cam at the same time. I wonder how long the battery is good for.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pyoungworth said:


> Has anyone attempted to install the Prism Rearview Mirror With HomeLink instead? This one doesn't require the wiring and looks like it runs off an internal battery. It is also about half of the price. I have a 2019 Tiguan SE so it looks like I will have to run the wiring and this might make it easier?
> 
> Example link for the mirror - https://www.vwpartswarehouse.com/p/...Mirror-with-HomeLink/73239172/000072548J.html


Is this mirror self dimming? Does this mirror also include a compass? To some these features might justify the higher price (and running a wire).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

not_too_shabyy said:


> So for the R-line SEL premium, what does plug and play mean? I assume you don't have to run the wire down the A pillar? Can someone post instructions for cars that are "plug and play"?


Yes, you just swap the mirror since the SEL Premium already has an auto dimming mirror. Homelink works fine.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

not_too_shabyy said:


> It looks like the Golf R-line mirror install would be the same as the Tiguan SEL-P. Check out this video for those who have done it. It was just plug and play, although the guy had a hard time getting the new mirror to twist on.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIGOHgjXj2c


Yes, I did the same as this video.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

MiamiBourne said:


> Yes, I did the same as this video.


Did you have much problem getting the new one to twist on like the guy in the video?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Is this mirror self dimming?


From the manufacturer:

BATTERY OPERATED: Non-serviceable, long life, lithium metal battery
EASY 5-MINUTE INSTALL: No wires
FRAMELESS DESIGN: Enhanced aesthetics to complement any vehicle interior
CAR-TO-HOME AUTOMATION: Control garage doors, gates, home lighting, and more
INTEGRATED HOMELINK 5: 99% compatibility with garage door openers and security gates
COMPATIBILITY: Compatible with any wedge mount vehicle along with others using adaptors (GENMM1, GENMM2, GENMM3)
INCREASING DEMAND: Over 80 million units on the road today
*This product does not have auto-dimming functionality*


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

socialD said:


> It's exceedingly rare for cars to come with a Homelink mirror from the factory. But obviously an easy added on dealer accessory that could be part of your deal. Like VW, Toyota's top trims will come with an auto-dimming mirror in an option package, but not Homelink. Makes me wonder if there's some licensing issue or something stopping manufacturers from offering it as a factory option.


This is interesting because it came on my Hyundai and it was disappointment when we picked up our Tiguan

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Did you have much problem getting the new one to twist on like the guy in the video?


Sorry, just seeing I was quoted. Yes it did take a few attempts to get the new mirror on there correctly.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Installed the prism rear view mirror today. That’s SocialD, your write was still helpful. Took 5 mins. Pathetic that we have to do this but glad it worked for $120


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

HarryPooter said:


> I did this DIY today using the 000-072-548-F mirror on my 2018 SEL Premium R Line . This DIY took me all of 10 minutes to do, thanks for the write up. On my vehicle I did not have to use the included wiring harness. It was plug and play. FWIW, I paid 248.00 out the door at my local dealer.


I too did this install today on my 2018 Tiguan Comfortline (Canadian, similar to an SE). I was pleased to find the wiring in place on my existing mirror and therefore did not have to use the harness.

Plug and play. Works well.

On some diagonal routes with respect to North-South or East-West, though, I noticed the mirror compass does not match the instrument cluster on perfectly. Not a big deal... and I need to check the instrument cluster compass zone. Calgary is on the border between 4 and 5. That said, it made me wonder about CanBus issues; I thought I read they can create “noise” conflicting with one another?

Thanks again for the excellent instructions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah how time flies. Almost time to uninstall mine as the lease is up in November then sell the part.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

socialD said:


> Ah how time flies. Almost time to uninstall mine as the lease is up in November then sell the part.


Want to ship it up North?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I accidentally ordered the D version of this mirror. Supposed to be for the 2015-2017 Tiguan. .. When I noticed this morning it had already shipped and was too late to cancel. It looks the same so hopefully it fits. If it doesn’t I’ll just have to return it. Argh. 


*edit*

I just ordered the F version instead. When the D version arrives I’ll just return it. Appears that the D version has a different mount. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlilSassy (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you for this, I was a little worried I bit off more than I could chew when I saw it had a headlight switch cable. Searched for an hour or so and all the videos were for Golfs. I have a 2020 Tiguan. The pics matched perfectly for what I had to do. I did the same with just a small flat head (I know cringe).


----------



## Texasdoc (Apr 10, 2021)

I’m looking to add an auto-dimming mirror to my (new to me) 2018 Tiguan S. My current mirror is just attached to the windshield with a small metal rectangle. The big plastic housing and attachment contraption is not there. I understand I will have to add wires and run them up to the headliner. But my question is: which mirror do I order? I’m not sure - C, D, E, or F? Or is it B?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

installed as per instructions Here. Biggest pain was getting the cover off old mirror off and A-pillar cover removal. It’s tricky, I could do it much faster now though


----------



## DogsVW (Jul 11, 2021)

Alexnev said:


> installed as per instructions Here. Biggest pain was getting the cover off old mirror off and A-pillar cover removal. It’s tricky, I could do it much faster now though


Did you remove the whole A-pillar cover, or just pry it off enough to route the cables in the back? I‘m trying to run a wire for my dash cam and I haven’t been able to fully remove the cover yet. The top part I can pry off enough, the bottom part by the dash is what’s killing me.


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

I decided to do it proper way and removed cover completely To attach harness with zip ties to existing wires. The trick is to release top part of the pilar and using long screwdriver slide clips from the cover. Google it


----------

